# Prezi



## tef45 (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
J'utilise pour mes présentations l'appli Prezi, superbe pour faire autre chose que des diaporamas tous plats faits avec keynote ou ppt. 
Cependant depuis la dernière mise à jour j'ai un léger soucis : besoin obligatoire d'une connection pour accéder à l'application. Or je suis en ipad wifi uniquement, donc quand je suis relié à un réseau wifi c'est super mais sans accès wifi je suis un peu dans la mouise, quelqu'un a t'il une explication ou une solution en dehors de faire un partage de connection avec un iphone ???

Merci


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Janvier 2013)

tef45 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'utilise pour mes présentations l'appli Prezi, superbe pour faire autre chose que des diaporamas tous plats faits avec keynote ou ppt.



Prezi, c'est très bien au début mais c'est quand même limité à la longue et vite lassant.
Il me semble que, depuis un iPad ou un Mac c'est la même chose, tout se passe on line quand tu as un compte "free". 
La seule façon de stocker et jouer des "prezis" localement sur ton iPad serait donc d'avoir un compte premium, Pro ou Edu.

Moi qui ait un compte "Edu", je peux stocker localement des présentations et les lire off line depuis l'app prezi sur l'iPad.


----------



## tef45 (19 Janvier 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Prezi, c'est très bien au début mais c'est quand même limité à la longue et vite lassant.
> Il me semble que, depuis un iPad ou un Mac c'est la même chose, tout se passe on line quand tu as un compte "free".
> La seule façon de stocker et jouer des "prezis" localement sur ton iPad serait donc d'avoir un compte premium, Pro ou Edu.
> 
> Moi qui ait un compte "Edu", je peux stocker localement des présentations et les lire off line depuis l'app prezi sur l'iPad.




Merci pour ta réponse.

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que j'ai un compte free mais dont je ne dépasse pas la capacité. Or c'est depuis la dernière mise à jour que je ne peux plus accéder Off line via mon ipad, c'est cela qui me pose questions car je n'ai pas vu dans la mise à jour des indications disant qu'avec la mise à jour en free je ne pourrai plus passer mes prezi en off Line


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Janvier 2013)

tef45 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que j'ai un compte free mais dont je ne dépasse pas la capacité. Or c'est depuis la dernière mise à jour que je ne peux plus accéder Off line via mon ipad, c'est cela qui me pose questions car je n'ai pas vu dans la mise à jour des indications disant qu'avec la mise à jour en free je ne pourrai plus passer mes prezi en off Line



Bon, rectification : jouer une prez en local n'a rien à voir avec le type de compte. Tu peux le faire depuis un compte free. En revanche, l'appli iPad doit se connecter impérativement au net pour fonctionner au moins au lancement. Il n'y a pas d'option offline pour l'appli comme le prezi desktop sur Pc ou Mac. 
Une fois connecté, tu peux en revanche te deconnecter et tu n'auras accès qu'à tes prezi off line en copie locale sur iPad. Je viens d'essayer avec un compte Free donc ca marche comme ça.


----------



## tef45 (19 Janvier 2013)

Ok bon bin merci mais du coup c'est bien ce que je pensais, alors ils ont fait un changement à la dernière mise à jour de mi décembre 2012, bon ce n'est pas trop gênant mais quand même pas glop glop tout ça


----------



## Simvdb94 (3 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis étudiant et j'utilise prezi dans le cadre de mes études. Le problème est que quand j'essaye de le télécharger en prezi portable, il me met que je doit payer un abonnement. Hors je me suis bien inscrit entend qu'étudiant et j'ai un mode de payement gratuit.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Merci


----------



## USB09 (12 Août 2016)

Question: qu'est ce que cette application à de plus que Keynote ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2016)

La logique de présentation est complètement différente de PowerPoint ou Keynote. 
On n'a pas des diapos qui defilent, mais comme un film qui se déroule avec des éléments imbriqués les uns dans les autres comme des poupées russes. On sélectionne un élément d'une image et on zoom 
 à l'intérieur ce qui constitue l'image suivante (par exemple)

Quand on cree une présentation prezi il faut pratiquement écrire un script. 

Le mieux pour comprendre, est d'aller voir le site prezi. 

C'est assez déroutant quand on veut s'y mettre, mais avec un peu d'habitude, ca per.et de créer des présentations qui ont beaucoup d'impact, en particulier parce que ça change des traditionnelles diapos PowerPoint et ca accroche l'auditoire (il y en a toujours un ou deux à la fin qui viennent demander où on a trouvé ces effets dans PowerPoint...)


----------

